# Some newbie questions



## Zigot (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello all,

I just revived my old 20 gal tank ( 30"x12"x12" ) and want to make a tropical fish/medium planted aquarium.

I'm going to upgrade the old standard fluorescent canopy ( like > 16 yr gold ) 
and wonder which is the best option : I'm eyeing on those:

- Coralife S/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30" ( 2x 18 watts T5)
- JEBO ODYSSEA 24" T5 Aquarium Light (is it enough for my needs ?) 

I read about CF and i don't like the idea of changing the bulbs every 6 months for those compact fluorescent strips.

If you have any other suggestions please.

Thx

Z


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

My vote would be for the Coralife T-5 setup. My friend is using them and is in love with them. I am waiting on shipment for the exact setup for my 20 gallon. I plan to use 2 of the double bulb fixtures for it though.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Zigot said:


> I read about CF and i don't like the idea of changing the bulbs every 6 months for those compact fluorescent strips.


Hi Zigot, I know NO (normal output) fluorescent bulbs need to be replaced every 6-9 months, but I let my CF bulbs go till they burn out, as from what I've read. I don't know how long that takes, none have burnt out yet. The bulbs are going on a year and a half.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Zigot said:


> I read about CF and i don't like the idea of changing the bulbs every 6 months for those compact fluorescent strips.


I have never changed my CF(almost 2 years now) and they are still going strong. They don't seem to lose much of their power with age. My plants still pearl and algae is kept down to a minimum. Don't believe _everything_ you read, some things are better to investigate for yourself. When I was researching CF I was told something similar about changing them...I was told once a year or I would get algae and my plants would suffer. That did not happen to me and I'm quite happy that I did not listen and instead tried it for myself.


----------



## Zigot (Jan 10, 2007)

tfmcder said:


> I have never changed my CF(almost 2 years now) and they are still going strong. They don't seem to lose much of their power with age. My plants still pearl and algae is kept down to a minimum. Don't believe _everything_ you read, some things are better to investigate for yourself. When I was researching CF I was told something similar about changing them...I was told once a year or I would get algae and my plants would suffer. That did not happen to me and I'm quite happy that I did not listen and instead tried it for myself.


Thx for the quick replies regarding the CF. If that's the case, then i'd have a lot of more choices b/c there's a lot out there that use CF ( especially AH DYI - I think their reflector are one of the best. )


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

I know this is a slighty old thread, but I feel this info is invaluable for thread searchers.

Best to stay away from the jebo/odyssea, you will be waisting your money and possibly losing your house in a blaze. My comment is not solely based on all the past reports on these fixtures catching fire, but more so my own findings after dismantling one that I just purchased to find the worst construction I've ever seen in my years of electrical work, including severed wires against the reflector's sharp edge, unbolted dented ballasts, and wires laying directly on the reflector which is hot enough to burn my finger. I've run it for three days and an end cap is already cracked from heat (yes, they are cheap plastc, non water resistant end caps), and the smell of hot metal, plastic and electronics can be smelled throughout the house. This is a brand new 2007 model, so it's clear they are not attempting to improve quality or reputation. Last night, I ordered a coralife aqualight to replace it.


----------

